# Catholic Churches in Playa del Carmen



## toskeysam (Feb 20, 2008)

We are heading to Royal Haciendas this year and need info regarding Catholic churches in Playa del Carmen.  The info I have been able to find is pretty sketchy.  English service is not required, my Spanish improves with age.  Any help will be appreciated.

We are new to that area.....

Thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2008)

Toskeysam,

Here's some info from another forum

In some parishes, the Catholic Wedding and Mass are held in Spanish only. On the Riviera Maya, there are two priests who can perform a Catholic wedding and mass in English.

Catholic churches in Playa del Carmen and the Riviera Maya:
Nuestra Señora del Carmen, downtown Playa del Carmen 
Nuestra Señora de Fatima in the Ejido neighborhood of Playa del Carmen 
Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe in the Colosio area of Playa del Carmen 
Nuestra Señora de Guadalupe en Puerto Aventuras 
Chapel of St. Francis of Assisi in Xcaret 
Chapel in Pueblo Akumal 
Mission church in Tulum 
The actual cost for a Catholic wedding is approximately $250 US, not including our fees (additional donations are appreciated). Translators can be provided at additional costs for the ceremony. 

Richard


----------

